# What's a good CBT audio book I can download?



## ifyoubuildit (Apr 12, 2015)

I really need to listen to some CBT stuff again because my negative thoughts are killing me at work. I'm paralyzed with all anxiety! Whats a good audio help book? THanks


----------



## ifyoubuildit (Apr 12, 2015)

Is there like a good positive self talk audio tape that is basically a calming word repeat thing? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Why not record your own voice? Then it is truly your own, and you can tailor it to your needs.

I record my own voice saying important affirmations, therapy principles, new core beliefs, reminders, etc. as mp3s and listen to them driving to and from work.

Louise Hay has some audio books that might match what you're talking about. I'm not in love with them myself, but maybe you'll like them, you can always take a look:


----------

